# NYC 1977-1985 as seen through a cab driver's camera



## editor (Nov 1, 2017)

Wonderful set of pics here. 























Old New York, Seen Through a Cab Driver’s Windshield


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 1, 2017)

They're fantastic


----------



## petee (Nov 1, 2017)

also...

Relive the Greenwich Village Halloween Parade in the 1980s


----------



## Nivag (Nov 1, 2017)

The photos are great, but the captions beneath them brilliant!


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 3, 2017)

Max Headroom! That was on TV in the UK - loved it


----------



## petee (Nov 18, 2017)

a few more pix in the link below.

it's disorienting a bit, to see the city i grew up in now the subject of "retrospectives". some of these shots were taken after i finished my MA, fer chrissakes. and there are places that still look like them now. maybe i should post some of my own.

anyway...

The Urban Lens: Wayne Sorce's vivid photos capture the spirit of 1970s and '80s NYC | 6sqft


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 19, 2017)

Manhattan in 1935:






Only one sample posted as they're big but plenty more beauties from 1935 are available on the link below:

Remarkable Photos of Manhattan by Berenice Abbott from 1935 - Flashbak


----------



## mhendo (Nov 30, 2017)

These are fantastic. There are some really great shots there, and it's a real slice of New York history.


----------

